# Need Help Exercising An Unvaccinated Pup!!



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

My family and I have an 11 week old GSD pup who is not yet fully vaccinated and we are having a hard time exercising him enough in our small back yard. We have a place we can take him for 1 hour on Monday and Friday evenings where he can play and socialize with other dogs and humans. Otherwise, there are not many areas to take an unvaccinated pup other than the frequent truck rides. Any suggestions on play routines other than him chasing the kids? We're trying to not completely excite his prey drive because his only outlet sometimes is to then chew on us! Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Basic obedience and tricks are good ways to exercise them mentally without really having to go anywhere. 'Find it' is also a good way to tire them out -- the first time I put the puppy in a sit, stay and let her watch me place pieces of hot dog around the living room then told her to 'find it!' This went quickly as she watched where I put everything so she knew exactly where to look... next I put her in a separate room while I placed treats randomly then let her out and that kept her busy for even longer. Now I really have to try hard to hide things or else the game only lasts a few minutes. A few rounds of this game defiantly expels some of her energy both physically and mentally - plus its fun to watch her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think the dangers of not socializing your dog are far greater than the dangers of him picking something up. He already has 2 sets of vaccinations? That's all I give mine anyway. If he only has 1 set of shots then it's still ok to take him for walks, etc. Just avoid like rest areas, dog parks or other areas where lots of people take their dogs.


----------



## Lins (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input! He's a fast learner and I think will enjoy the game, we're going to start tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here is some information on early socialization v. vaccination: http://www.4pawsu.com/vaccinations.htm

Look in the pictures section and you will see very well respected breeders who take their dogs places before they've had all of their vaccinations. You will also see dog owners who have had dogs for more than 20 years who also believe it's extremely important to socialize their young pups. 

The chances of your dog contracting an infectious disease are really quite minimal if you steer clear of high dog traffic areas.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

The real question is, how long after their first set of vaccinations are they "safe" - having the 2nd set THEN taking them out the next day, what real protection is that 2nd set providing?


----------

